# Anyone got anything yet this year?



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

not yet, i don't think that I will either with a bow


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

I got some geese in September with the shotgun, but havnt had a chance at anything with my bow this year. The only thing open now is squirrel and rabbit, and I dont hunt rabbits until there is snow on the ground like in January and you can eat them cause they do not have grubs, and with school, sports, and hmwk, its tough to find time just for a squirrel. Bow season opens October 17th here in NY though, so im hoping to get a deer with my bow, i did last year.


----------



## BearElement5 (Oct 7, 2009)

I have had two great bow hunts with a doe broadside at 22 yards but as soon as i drew back she looked up and ran. 2nd hut a 4 pt was standing around twenty yards out i had full draw on his but he just continued moving and never offered a shot as he walked back in the woods.


----------



## psehunter3 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Nada*

Saw 10 does so far this year, no shots


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Opening day today. I went out in the morning for three hours saw three does, a spike and a fisher. Had the spike within 15 yards, guess what, no shooting lane:doh:
Went out again at 4:20 took out the rattling bag, hit it a little gave a couple of grunts and all of the sudden I had four deer running towards me. As they wereclosing in one of them decided it didn't like what it was doing and then they all turned around and disappeared into the brush. Promising opening day. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

I got a nice 15 1/2 inch pronghorn. my third, and best yet.
I still have a mule deer tag, and ill start hunting in 2 or 3 days.

View attachment 652886


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Went out October 10 and was watching somewhere else when a nice 6 point walked up. I stood up when he was'nt looking, grabbed my bow, pulled it back, but guess what there were leaves right in the way of the vitals.


----------



## b.a.muskie (Oct 7, 2009)

Missed on a doe my first time out......Had another doe in about 40 yards tonight, ran outta light:thumbs_do


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

i had a nice 6x6 roosevelt about 40yrds away, and no shot :angry:


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

went out first weekend had four does within 35 yards but tree blocked the vitals so there was no shot

then sunday went to my cousin farm hit young doe high she ran off like she wasn't hit stood behind a tree at 37 yards and gave me a beautiful broadside shot and i shot over her i found blood but never found her


----------



## BearElement5 (Oct 7, 2009)

Taylordenis92 how well does your drop away rest shoot


----------



## NBbuckHunter (Feb 18, 2006)

*buck*

got buck here in new brunswick canada


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

NBbuckHunter said:


> got buck here in new brunswick canada
> 
> 
> View attachment 653975


Nice buck. Congrats


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

Got this 11 point he aint nothing to brag about only my third bow kill


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

had a nice big bodied 6 out at 21 yrds but there was a yearling right behind him. to risky. but it was only the 3rd day of the season what are you gunna do :noidea:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I shot a **** only picture i got is of the arrow after I shot him and that picture is in my album and in the bowhunting contest kill thread.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

10gblevins02 said:


> Got this 11 point he aint nothing to brag about only my third bow kill


nice buck, congrats. hopefully i can let the air out of one this year with my bow.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

10gblevins02 said:


> Got this 11 point he aint nothing to brag about only my third bow kill


Nothin to brag about?? Thats a nice buck!


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> Nothin to brag about?? Thats a nice buck!


he's deceent but he's a young deer ....just a 2 and a half years old...he wont score more than a 100"


----------



## doedoe (Dec 21, 2008)

*got a couple*

i got a couple pheasants in early october


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

An 11pt that scored about 130 and button buck so far I cant get the pic to upload.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

IL_Bowhunter94 said:


> An 11pt that scored about 130 and button buck so far I cant get the pic to upload.


Send me the pictures via email and ill get em up for ya... Send me a pm if you want to do that and ill send ya my email


----------



## hoytarchery7 (Apr 28, 2009)

i just got a button buck tonight but it was with a rifle for my last year of the 3 day youth rifle season, there was a big doe walkin down and i was down hill and she was up hill so i got in a hurry and shot and shot over its back and hit the button buck in the neck it wasnt one of the biggest but its alright size and hey its bologna and jerky.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

*2009 Wyoming Mulie*

View attachment 660964


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

i got a doe on the michigan youth hunt with a shotgun:shade:


----------



## allyk_watkins (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice bucks guys!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GeorgiaPine (Nov 6, 2009)

I ain't killed on yet this year, but I'm looking at getting one this weekend. It's the peak of the rut around here. Come on big boy!


----------



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

I shot a pretty average doe. Bout 110-120 feild dressed. The processor called me tonight. Going to get my meat tommorow morning.


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

*first kill of 09 season*

button buck on 10/14/09


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I got a doe.. The pic is in the young archers bowhunting kill thread.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> View attachment 660964


wat that thing score?


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

master hunter said:


> wat that thing score?


not sure.
Havent gross scored him yet.

As soon as i do, ill post it


----------



## allyk_watkins (Nov 5, 2009)

I ain't killed any thing yet but i haved missed 2 doe and a 4 point and a spike.


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

i got a big 8 point the day before mn gun season the pic is in the first buck thread


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

i havent shot a big game animal yet. but saturday saw 7 bucks and 17 does.
and i shot a coyote today. but that about it. going fishing saturday:darkbeer:


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

killed an average sized doe opening day of season seen a nice buck but couldn't get a shot and my grandpa killed a basket rack 8


----------



## Noah2016 (Feb 19, 2008)

i'v killed a couple does 1 with a rifel 1 with a bow


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*Check my thread titled 161 inch 14 pt*

I killed him 3rd day of season


----------

